# old acoustic guitar rebuild - part 3



## stickboy (Jun 26, 2009)

Next I started to work on the neck and fingerboard
I cut a channel in the neck and put in a cut down truss rod










The fingerboard was originally flat so I used a 20" radius block and sanded it down.
Cleaned out the fret slots and install small gold coloured fret wire (from LMII)










Glued the fretboard to the neck
Hard to see but I reset the neck by cutting back on the heel and adding shims to the tenon










Gluing the neck to body










Thats it, finished up with a bone nut and saddle. I aged the binding by lightly brushing on acetone and then rubbing with a used tea bag
Next to the guitar is picture of a Harwood parlor I found on the internet. It is the closest match to this guitar I could find.

















Done! Looks old and plays great


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow she sure looks nice.. you did a great job on her... something to be proud of ah.


----------

